# 97 HB timing chain and code issues



## v-8 volvo (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a 97 HB 2.4 with 56K. Since I bought it 2 years ago with 48K, It has had the rattle at start-up issue. I had an idea that it was a tensioner issue, but after reading all of the posts I've pretty much confirmed that as the issue. 
The truck has been pretty much a DOG in the power department, and worse yet I've been getting an average of 10-16 mpg! Time to FIX!
I've pulled the OBD2 codes and got the following:
PO446 EVAP VENT SOL.
PO505 IDLE AIR CONTROL
PO141 O2 SENS. HTR. CKT (DOWNSTREAM)
PO135 O2 SENS. HTR. CKT (UPSTREAM)
PO1105 MAP/BARO SENS. ISSUE
PO1130 SWIRL CONTROL VALVE ISSUE
PO1400 EGRC SOLENOID VALVE ISSUE
PO1441 VACUUM CUT VALVE BYPASS ISSUE

Anyone have this rash of codes? Could some of them be a result of retarded timing due to chain jump or slack from bad tensioner?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u r coming up on a 100 k miles so if u plan on keeping ur truck replace the timng chain and then recheck codes


----------



## lmj001 (Dec 28, 2007)

check codes on the onboard computer i scaned my truck and got the same codes then i ran the codes on the onboard and got less codes on the timing the guides most likely broke if you pull the valve cover you should see them there made of plastic around metal so you,ll have have to make sure the plastic is still there just replaced my timing set auto zone sell the hole kit that has the ten,guides,chainand gears for around a $100.00 dollars here in new york...


----------



## v-8 volvo (Dec 16, 2007)

*Replaced the timing chain. codes still there*

Last week, I changed the timing components and the truck runs great now. It has a lot more power now, but all of the codes remain(even after disconnecting the battery for a couple of minutes. Is there any kind of reference material on all of the vacuum solenoids and actuators as well as the swirl control valve?
Also, what is the plunger type device on the top of the throttle body? It looks like an accelerator pump on a carburetor.


----------

